# Chausson Welcome 85 or Flash 08



## aseret2307 (Jun 25, 2013)

We are looking to buy our first motorhome and like Chausson Welcome 85 and Flash 08. Similar layouts in other makes would also be of interest. Does anyone have one of these for sale, preferably a private sale? Thank you.


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

We bought a second hand Flash 08 as our first Motorhome and we've been very pleased with it. However it's not for sale! :wink:


----------



## aseret2307 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Chausson welcome 85 or Flash 8*

Thank you for your reply. Have you found any particularly good points and any problems with the Flash 8?

I was wondering about the shower, having just a curtain, rather than a solid door and the other thing I noticed was the lack of a cover for the sink which I thought must limit workspace.


----------

